# Nike- Kapernick



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Making that loser the face of their â€œJust Do Itâ€ 30 year anniversary. I donâ€™t wear tennis shoes but wife and girl do and mostly anime brand. Not anymore though, Iâ€™ll let them know.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Texashookset said:


> Making that loser the face of their â€œJust Do Itâ€ 30 year anniversary. I donâ€™t wear tennis shoes but wife and girl do and mostly anime brand. Not anymore though, Iâ€™ll let them know.


I hope their sales tank. Maybe they'll go bankrupt.


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow! Because there is no one else out there could possibly be a better choice?? 
Guess we know where Nike stands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Guess we're supposed to add them to a long, long list of companies we're supposed to boycott?
Anyone have the full list up to this point? I know it started a long time ago...

I know Microsoft was on it, but I can't run my PC without it, sorry. And I think Apple is ,too.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Idiot move! I don't wear TS but I always wore Pf Flyers. Back in the day we all used them for wading in. So I'd buy those.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Spinky said:


> I know Microsoft was on it, but I can't run my PC without it, sorry.


Sure you can. Install Linux and you'll rid yourself of their constant problems & your system will also run much faster.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, Iâ€™ll just add them to the list of shoes that I wasnâ€™t going to wear anyway, but now wont wear because Iâ€™m boycotting. Thatâ€™ll teach â€˜em.


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

no more Nike here, Dicks, NFL, others and they still want to back this fool who's entire protest is based on lies, minorities have it better here than anywhere on earth, and if you look at the police stats, the police kill, arrest, injure and harass far more whites than blacks, and the vast majority are righteous


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Spinky said:


> Guess we're supposed to add them to a long, long list of companies we're supposed to boycott?
> Anyone have the full list up to this point? I know it started a long time ago...
> 
> I know Microsoft was on it, but I can't run my PC without it, sorry. And I think Apple is ,too.


No mam my list is short and kept. Nike now, McDonalds, Target, Doritos brand are a couple. Easy enough.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, Iâ€™ll just add them to the list of shoes that I wasnâ€™t going to wear anyway, but now wont wear because Iâ€™m boycotting. Thatâ€™ll teach â€˜em.


I said wife and kid (refrain using next word). Read it again.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If Nike was interested in making a real statement, they would move their headquarters to Compton, CA or one of the projects in Chicago.

This is just a weak attempt to sell more shoes to folks who mostly live off the goverment teat.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Texashookset said:


> I said wife and kid (refrain using next word). Read it again.


Well, Iâ€™m not sure how your wife and kid have much to do with my selection of shoes, but okay... I guess.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

We have a wonderful opportunity here to slap Nike with a 100% tariff on every **** thing they make in a Chinese sweatshop and market to the US. bring it!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Spinky said:


> Guess we're supposed to add them to a long, long list of companies we're supposed to boycott?
> Anyone have the full list up to this point? I know it started a long time ago...
> 
> I know Microsoft was on it, but I can't run my PC without it, sorry. And I think Apple is ,too.


Install Antergos (Linux) free on your PC and don't look back Windows.
BTW

FARK NIKE!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I don't wear Nike cuz they suck. Thanks for another reason.


Kneeley boy is just a sore on the bottom of a foot that their shoe can never relieve.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

This is an interesting move from a business perspective, which is all Nike cares about. Iâ€™m curious to see how this deal works out money-wise for them - if they lose money theyâ€™ll drop him like a hot rock. Looks like it worked out well money-wise for ***-clown Kaepernick, though.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Not that 55yo white guys are their target customer, I left them feedback on my thoughts of this move.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nike...more idiot culture that is rampant today.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

BullyARed said:


> Install Antergos (Linux) free on your PC and don't look back Windows.
> BTW
> 
> FARK NIKE!


The inventor of Linux, Linus Torvald, has called Donald Trump a â€œfive-year-old megalomaniacâ€ and has been very critical of him. Sounds like Linux isnâ€™t much better than Microsoft and might also need a boycott.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

He does act like a 5 year old magalomaniac. Someone NEEDS to take his phone away. But he's definitely better than the alternative. 


As for Nike, I've bought lots of Nike stuff. No more for me. As for Kaep, if you want to protest something, fine. But don't show poor manners and disrespect our flag. Go hold a picket sign somewhere or start community programs. OR, go live somewhere else you think is better. Now you have the money, you can move anywhere in the world.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

coachlaw said:


> He does act like a 5 year old magalomaniac. Someone NEEDS to take his phone away. But he's definitely better than the alternative.
> 
> As for Nike, I've bought lots of Nike stuff. No more for me. As for Kaep, if you want to protest something, fine. But don't show poor manners and disrespect our flag. Go hold a picket sign somewhere or start community programs. OR, go live somewhere else you think is better. Now you have the money, you can move anywhere in the world.


Very well said coleslaw. On everything you said above...
MAGA...


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

BBCAT said:


> Not that 55yo white guys are their target customer, I left them feedback on my thoughts of this move.


You are probably right about their target market but those 55 year olds have a lot more disposable income than those in their target market and perhaps the 55 year olds will avoid the Nike brand when they buy stuff for grandchildren and such.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> He does act like a 5 year old magalomaniac. Someone NEEDS to take his phone away. But he's definitely better than the alternative.
> 
> As for Nike, I've bought lots of Nike stuff. No more for me. As for Kaep, if you want to protest something, fine. But don't show poor manners and disrespect our flag. Go hold a picket sign somewhere or start community programs. OR, go live somewhere else you think is better. Now you have the money, you can move anywhere in the world.


Good points.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I hope this move bites Nike in the arse big time financially. 

Screw Nike !


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

So.... Are they going to market new knee pads???


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

coachlaw said:


> He does act like a 5 year old magalomaniac. Someone NEEDS to take his phone away. But he's definitely better than the alternative.
> 
> As for Nike, I've bought lots of Nike stuff. No more for me. As for Kaep, if you want to protest something, fine. But don't show poor manners and disrespect our flag. Go hold a picket sign somewhere or start community programs. OR, go live somewhere else you think is better. Now you have the money, you can move anywhere in the world.


Nike comments were spot on.As for your comments on the president that is your opinion and you know what they say about opinions,everyone has one. I personally like his frankness ,something we don't get from establishment politicians.Maybe you should put your phone down some if it bugs you.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

*Nike's customer service phone number*: 800-806-6453 press zero to talk with someone.

I gave them an ear full. Please call and give them your thoughts.

TWG


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Found this on another site....seems very appropriate(Arlington National Cemetary).
Believe in something....even if it means sacrificing everything!


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

Where can you go online to bash them also.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

MikeV said:


> You are probably right about their target market but those 55 year olds have a lot more disposable income than those in their target market and perhaps the 55 year olds will avoid the Nike brand when they buy stuff for grandchildren and such.


How many people do you know that will spend $200 on a pair of Air Jordans? Probably not many, one of the reasons they have the disposable income is because they don't dispose of it on shoes. How many poor people will spend $200 on AJ? Enough to sell them all. Nike doesn't want to make dad shoes. I will honer their wishes.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

My opinion... Kaep can protest all he wants, on his own time. I completely disagree with his message and his methods, but protest is part of the history of this country. I have a big problem with him feeling entitled to protest while on the job, while being paid (a lot!) of money to do a job, and then abusing that job to deliver his message.

Wonder what would happen to someone who worked in a PR role with Nike using that platform to promote and support Trump? I'm guessing that it doesn't work both ways...

I don't wear their stuff anyways, so no big loss for me. Wasn't an Oregon Ducks fan either...


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Nike has had him on their payroll since before he left the league.
Had him in the wings waiting for their 30 anniversary message.
Good marketing aimed at the mush heads.
Sick


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> If Nike was interested in making a real statement, they would move their headquarters to Compton, CA or one of the projects in Chicago.
> 
> This is just a weak attempt to sell more shoes to folks who mostly live off the goverment teat.


Their headquarters are already located in one of the thickest lib-tard areas of the country and have made their stance known many times before this fiasco.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

After great increases of almost 50% from 2014 to 2015, Starbucks (SBUX) is down 3% in 1 year and 6% in 3 years since around the time their CEO began trash talking Trump. 

I hope that NKE takes a similar turn. They are down 2.5% today.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

My Good Morning to them:
Fark POS Nike!


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

jimk said:


> Found this on another site....seems very appropriate(Arlington National Cemetary).
> Believe in something....even if it means sacrificing everything!


I saw this same phrase as well, although I don't remember where exactly. The only difference is it had Kapernick's face as the image and not the national cemetery. Made me sick just seeing it.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> If Nike was interested in making a real statement, they would move their headquarters to Compton, CA or one of the projects in Chicago.
> 
> *This is just a weak attempt to sell more shoes to folks who mostly live off the government teat.*


This is the correct answer. If there's no money in it, they ain't interested.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

The only thing I've ever bought in my life (which is extensive) that had the Nike swoosh on it was a pair of Pegasus running shoes 35 years ago.

So I can't boycott them.

***sigh***


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

never owned bought or wore anything nike


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Shoes last me forever, and nothing I do is going to affect their bottom line by a dime.


I really don't understand a large corporation taking these types of gambles. Surely they researched and feel like it will make them money? If that is true, what does that say about our country?


If Kdick had based his kneeling on specific cases where police abuse may have really happened, it would be different. But he kneeled for an "in general" situation. But in general or on average or however you want to word it, the highly publicized cases were obviously not police abuse. When someone is basically saying "You should leave me alone while I break the law because of my race" it doesn't get far with me. Foot 'em.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

No more Nikes around our house!


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Unfortunately in today's day and age, negative press is still considered press. Nike, Time Magazine and other liberal idiots will continue pushing this lie of an agenda while pushing away half of their customers. Frankly I hope it hits their bottom line so much that they go bankrupt...unfortunately with the number of anti American idiots in this country...they'll survive. They're just an example of "if you say it loud enough, long enough, you can convince people it's the truth".


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

companies like Nike go to ad agencies for commercials and marketing stratagies. These marketing agencies are made up of the "new" millenials and they believe this way, the ad agencies are marketing gurus and sell this to the companies. How do you think Hillery and the democrats lead all the polls and still got beat.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Went to buy new shoes and specifically chose New Balance over Nikes, which I have been buying the same style for about 5 yrs now. Kapernick and every kneeling NFL player needs to be deported.


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

My Daughter is a Junior at Texas State and got a job and the Bandit Golf. Bandit requires they wear golf apparel. She just texted and asked if I had heard about the Nike thing. She then asked where else she can buy clothes because she wont shop at Nike.
Proud Daddy moment. Glad she hasn't been brain washed by the liberal teachers and she has had some crazies


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I heard their stock tanked like 8% after they announced it, but havenâ€™t bothered to confirm that yet. They said that on 610AM radio.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Hullahopper said:


> No more Nikes around our house!




You bought just spewed coffee everywhere. Hahaha

O&G Hand jumps up and high fives Hullapopper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

This 40 year old dad will not buy my kids any Nike products ever again. I also talked to them about Nikes decision and they feel as disgusted as I am about the decision to support him. Build from the ground up that's how you hurt them.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nike is out for my kids and house. They will know why the decision is being made as well. My kids play sports as well so not bags, gear, clothing or other swoosh items will be purchased.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Nike*

Like it or not, very smart marketing move on Nikeâ€™s part.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

And I just bought some dang Nikes. Reebok?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

gater said:


> Like it or not, very smart marketing move on Nikeâ€™s part.


Not so sure about that. The analysts seem to think it will be good in the long run but I have a hard time agreeing with that.


----------



## HiMe (Jul 7, 2016)

Haven't personally bought a piece of their CR^P in 15 years, but my wife buys (bought) my high school son tons of Nike apparel. Never again.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

gater said:


> Like it or not, very smart marketing move on Nikeâ€™s part.


 Someone in the board room convinced them that this will spike sales among "some"............. and "some others" will make a stance ,..........but it will fade. It will either be marketing genius or "that" guy in the board room gets fired and they're on to the next marketing executive.....................with apologies to "some others" for anyone offended, of course. Taking sides is popular....................until it's not. Under Armour had to side step their support for Trump's travel ban because of sales implications. I'm still a UA fan but these company's spines are weaker than soft spaghetti when their profits are at stake.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

$4.2 billion loss on paper for Nike today. I will never buy another Nike product and I have been buying their gear for 30+ years.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I donâ€™t think 2coolers were their targets in all of this, but I wonder if the old white men in the corporate conference room considered how many black men have fought and died for this flag, and how many of their kids take exception to millionaires disrespecting it. I am thinking not.


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

So....lets just say we start here.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/american-jobs-outnumber-the-jobless-1528212776

I, just like most of you, are sick of all the "we are the victim " narrative goin around now.
I understand that there were atrocities committed by our ancesters that we have no control over. Of Which, me being judged on, or judged biased on, is completely BS. I wish slavery never happened, however that ship has sailed. Craziest thing is this all started across the pond WAY before we became a country. So, I guess we should blame the UK, Germany, France, Russia, Ukraine, Poland, Yugoslavia, Egypt, Afganistan, and everybody else.....for slavery....have you read the Bible people? Social Atrocities, yes there are problems. But, I should not be the target of your anger because I am White?

Collin Kapernick....I cannot speak intelligently about the mindframe, nor the thought process that went behind the decision of Nike to back Collin? All I can say, is there are many active military personnel that think Collin should have suited up himself, before having the right to start kneeling for our National Anthem. I know that he has been afforded that right already, because his Nation has PROVIDED it to him.....God bless the USA, and EVERY AMERICAN THAT WANTS TO STAY ONBOARD! #dontkneelonme

.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Nike*

I donâ€™t have a problem with Nike using Colin in the adâ€™s, the issue is with the theme in the ad


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have a huge problem with Nike using him !!!! He isn't an example any company should be using to promote their products.

With that ad Nike has shown they are anti American, anti Military, and anti Law Enforcement.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> I have a huge problem with Nike using him !!!! He isn't an example any company should be using to promote their products.
> 
> With that ad Nike has shown they are anti American, anti Military, and anti Law Enforcement.


It sets a bad example for our country's image and generations a coming. 
Nike needs to be taught a lesson. Company's need:flag: to show adds that are pro American.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Shoes*



Bocephus said:


> I have a huge problem with Nike using him !!!! He isn't an example any company should be using to promote their products.
> 
> With that ad Nike has shown they are anti American, anti Military, and anti Law Enforcement.


I understand the hate and I donâ€™t agree with anything that CK represents or any other of these people that disrespect the flag. What I donâ€™t understand is why now. Why are people throwing away and burning Nike apparel. CK has been employed by Nike long before he started kneeling.

Where Nike screwed up is using the word â€œsacrificeâ€ in the theme of the ad.
None of the athletes in the ad have sacrificed what our military has, poor choice of words on their part.

Again I donâ€™t like CK or anything he stands for and people can boycott what they just like Nike can put who they want in their ads. Other than making you feel good, throwing away shoes you already purchased makes zero sense.

By the way if you change your mind after throwing your Nike stuff away, Nike has always offered a 10% discount to the military.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, I have never owned Nike shoes I have some nike socks. Its your call on burning them. The bottom line is to not buy anything from nike .


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

gater said:


> I understand the hate and I donâ€™t agree with anything that CK represents or any other of these people that disrespect the flag. *What I donâ€™t understand is why now. Why are people throwing away and burning Nike apparel. CK has been employed by Nike long before he started kneeling.*
> 
> Where Nike screwed up is using the word â€œsacrificeâ€ in the theme of the ad.
> None of the athletes in the ad have sacrificed what our military has, poor choice of words on their part.
> ...


Why now ?...because Nike has chosen to make Kapernick their poster child. And SACRIFICE ?, what the hell has Kapernick ever sacrificed ?

You can rationalize it, or justify it any way you want. But if nobody stands up and voices displeasure, what will change ? If enough people stop buying Nike's maybe that will discourage other companies from playing politics.

Why the hell can't Nike just continue selling shoes and stay neutral with politics ?

As for throwing my shoes away ?...In my opinion wearing them is an advertisement for Nike, and condoning their actions. They'll never get that from me again.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I love what Trump said about it. Basically he says that he doesn't like what they are saying, but he defends their right to say it. (Just like other people have a right to speak by not buying Nike products.)


Trump:
â€œAs much as I disagree with the Colin Kaepernick endorsement, in another way â€” I mean, I wouldnâ€™t have done it,â€ Trump said.

â€œIn another way, it is what this country is all about, that you have certain freedoms to do things that other people think you shouldnâ€™t do, but I personally am on a different side of it.â€


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So what about the oppression of thousands of Chinese workers being paid .20/hour and working 70-80 hours/week so Nike can pay an idiot millions to be their poster child???? Why doesnâ€™t he take exception to that? Bottom line is it isnâ€™t about real human oppression, it is about money.


----------



## Txjames (Oct 11, 2017)

Bocephus said:


> I have a huge problem with Nike using him !!!! He isn't an example any company should be using to promote their products.
> 
> With that ad Nike has shown they are anti American, anti Military, and anti Law Enforcement.


I will come get that bucket of NIKE shoes posted above and personally take them to the homeless Vets under the I-10 bridge and the Beltway under 59. I am sure they would love to have them and I doubt too may people would be influenced to go buy a pair because the homeless Veteran wears them. Then you could make your statement and still show you really care about the guys who are being disrespected by all of this kneeling.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

My wife and I are among those who have decided to get rid of their Nike shoes and to no longer buy their products. 



I am a little confused by the whole situation that maybe others have thought about before.


C.K. is kneeling in reaction to police shootings of black people, and in response many have displayed the "thin blue line" logo. 



Those who are upset with C.K. believe he has disrespected the flag, the U.S. Flag Code, and I strongly believe he did. 



But what about the "thin blue line" logo? Doesn't it also disrespect the U.S. Flag code? It alters the colors of the flag, which is against the flag code; it's also being used in commercial sales, which is against the flag code. 



So one side is kneeling at the flag against cops and the other is displaying the flag to support cops? Aren't they both guilty of going against the code and making the flag stand for something other than its intended purpose?


I don't have an issue with the flag being flown at certain events, and I haven't the slightest issue with it being used in pro-gun rallies, after all the 2nd amendment is constitutional. 



Thoughts? Opinions? Can anyone explain why the "thin blue line" flag that is flown around in many yards is okay, if technically it goes against the U.S. Flag Code?


Keep in mind, I am happy that Nike has somewhat plummeted, instant results are gratifying.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

JakeNeil said:


> My wife and I are among those who have decided to get rid of their Nike shoes and to no longer buy their products.
> 
> I am a little confused by the whole situation that maybe others have thought about before.
> 
> ...


You're getting too far out in the weeds...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

The POS liberal MSM and liberal demCRAPs defended Krapadick and compared him to Muhammet Ali. Well, I didn't see Ali kneel on the flag or at company's time!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

coachlaw said:


> He does act like a 5 year old magalomaniac. Someone NEEDS to take his phone away. But he's definitely better than the alternative.
> 
> As for Nike, I've bought lots of Nike stuff. No more for me. As for Kaep, if you want to protest something, fine. But don't show poor manners and disrespect our flag. Go hold a picket sign somewhere or start community programs. OR, go live somewhere else you think is better. Now you have the money, you can move anywhere in the world.


Well said. CK is whacked. Funny thing is, rich old white guys probably made the decision to use CK in the ads. Nike is playing to their base of 15-25 year old males. Selling shoes to angry old white guys is not their niche. They are more than willing to pizoff their own demographic to sell shoes. Be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

BullyARed said:


> The POS liberal MSM and liberal demCRAPs defended Krapadick and compared him to Muhammet Ali. Well, I didn't see Ali kneel on the flag or at company's time!


No, but he was a draft dodger. Zero respect.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

JakeNeil said:


> My wife and I are among those who have decided to get rid of their Nike shoes and to no longer buy their products.
> 
> I am a little confused by the whole situation that maybe others have thought about before.
> 
> ...


I see your point, I was raised by a veteran who taught me this growing up. I'm all about the back the blue, thin blue line, support of our LEOs etc. However I wont buy into the modified flag any more than Ill buy the Columbia hats at academy that make the stripes out of fish for the bars on the flag. I don't care that others do, I don't make a big deal about it if they do. But to me the flag is supposed to be displayed per flag code, any variation of that regardless of how patriotic the intention is behind it isn't something I can get behind. Theres a decal for the back glass of vehicles that spells out the pledge for the stripes, I like the way it looks, love the thought behind it, but its still wrong in my book.

With all that said CK is a POS


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

...:biggrin:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Well said. CK is whacked. Funny thing is, rich old white guys probably made the decision to use CK in the ads. Nike is playing to their base of 15-25 year old males. Selling shoes to angry old white guys is not their niche. They are more than willing to pizoff their own demographic to sell shoes. Be interesting to see how it plays out.


Yeah I guess we are not the target market :headknock. Good luck to them with their new market. We are done with them at our house.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

roundman said:


> never owned bought or wore anything nike


roundman, that is friggin' hilarious. Very insightful. Already been searching for my next pair. I had Rebok pumps back in the day, guess I'm going back. No more Nike golf or cross trainers on my bass-feet.


----------



## Txjames (Oct 11, 2017)

Bocephus said:


> I have a huge problem with Nike using him !!!! He isn't an example any company should be using to promote their products.
> 
> With that ad Nike has shown they are anti American, anti Military, and anti Law Enforcement.


I am serious about coming to get those shoes and taking them to some of our homeless vets here in town. Please let me know and I will come get them and take pictures of the guys receiving them.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

JamesHouston said:


> I am serious about coming to get those shoes and taking them to some of our homeless vets here in town. Please let me know and I will come get them and take pictures of the guys receiving them.


Anyone wearing Nike's is walking around sending a message (willingly or not) that they're supporting Nike.

I'm not going to let anyone wear those shoes. If you are anyone else want to take their Nike's and let someone else wear them that's up to you, or them.

If you want to take up a collection to buy shoes (other than Nike's) for our homeless Veterans I will be very glad to give $100-$200 (whatever it takes) to help meet the needs of our Veterans. I've given to many causes here at 2CoolFishing...I think that would be a great cause for you to head up. Just let me know...and I'll be the first in line to donate.

Back at ya...


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

BullyARed said:


> The POS liberal MSM and liberal demCRAPs defended Krapadick and compared him to Muhammet Ali. Well, I didn't see Ali kneel on the flag or at company's time!


He refused to go fight in the Vietnam war in protest in case your blinders are on to tight.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

OlÃ© Colin too stoopid to figure out he's getting played ..... he's just the pawn the left picked,,, moron... He sucked as a qb, and Nike will be tanking ....

Their new customer base don't have any money,,,,,, it's the middle class families and working folk

Hilarious...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Just put on a pair of Nike and step on dog's poo poo and take a picture send it to Nike.


----------



## Skywagon (Jun 29, 2018)

*Nike*

Folks...long time lurker for years..never posted but sure have learned a lot of fishing from you. Why today. I am a COO of a company with 55,000 employees...to remain nameless. Today after working with our lawyers we posted a new policy. You may not come to work wearing Nike. If you do you will be sent home. If you offend the policy twice you will be fired.


----------



## Topwatersonly (Mar 15, 2016)

Great post skywagon! My family will not buy Nike again period.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Skywagon

Well, you may have won first post of the year! Welcome, I think you'll do well here.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Nike*



Skywagon said:


> Folks...long time lurker for years..never posted but sure have learned a lot of fishing from you. Why today. I am a COO of a company with 55,000 employees...to remain nameless. Today after working with our lawyers we posted a new policy. You may not come to work wearing Nike. If you do you will be sent home. If you offend the policy twice you will be fired.


The only thing I can say is that you work for a ****ty company!


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

*Colin Cancer*

Hmm. Looks like Colin cancer is contagious. Itâ€™s spread by liberals. First the NFL, now Nike.

I canâ€™t believe NBC Sports is airing the Nike commercial during tonightâ€™s game.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

gater said:


> The only thing I can say is that you work for a ****ty company!


Care to try to explain yourself here? :headknock


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

gater said:


> The only thing I can say is that you work for a ****ty company!


Some people have the courage of their convictions. So do not.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

gater said:


> The only thing I can say is that you work for a ****ty company!


Spoken like a true retarded union worker


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Nike*



The1ThatGotAway said:


> Spoken like a true retarded union worker


Arenâ€™t you a some kind of special stupid! Thatâ€™s best you can come up with, really donâ€™t have a clue do ya.

Things have really gone south when a company can dictate not only what you can wear to work but what brand. Where was all of your Nike gear last week before Nike released this. Whatâ€™s different then than now. CK was being paid by Nike last week just like he is this week but all of a sudden itâ€™s time burn our shoes. Last week they were still being made in sweat shops overseas just like this week. What if his company was the one that supported CK and people were boycotting it. What is the logic behind that decision, makes zero sense.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

gater said:


> Arenâ€™t you a some kind of special stupid! Thatâ€™s best you can come up with, really donâ€™t have a clue do ya.
> 
> Things have really gone south when a company can dictate not only what you can wear to work but what brand. Where was all of your Nike gear last week before Nike released this. Whatâ€™s different then than now. CK was being paid by Nike last week just like he is this week but all of a sudden itâ€™s time burn our shoes. Last week they were still being made in sweat shops overseas just like this week. What if his company was the one that supported CK and people were boycotting it. What is the logic behind that decision, makes zero sense.


How about you start your own company and make the rules.....that's what America is all about.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Rules*



TX CHICKEN said:


> How about you start your own company and make the rules.....that's what America is all about.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Isnâ€™t that what Nike did, like you said thatâ€™s what America is all about.....until a company does something to **** you off...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

gater said:


> Isnâ€™t that what Nike did, like you said thatâ€™s what America is all about.....until a company does something to **** you off...


Don't like it don't work there... pretty simple


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Spoken like a true retarded union worker


Lmao!


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

gater said:


> Isnâ€™t that what Nike did, like you said thatâ€™s what America is all about.....until a company does something to **** you off...


Isn't that what skywagon did? It is ok for Nike to push a political agenda but not SW's company. Because SW's company's policy ****** you off it must be a ****ty company. What does the ad say? Stand for something even if it means sacrificing everything. If someone that works for SW company doesn't like the requirements, they can move on.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Skywagon said:


> Folks...long time lurker for years..never posted but sure have learned a lot of fishing from you. Why today. I am a COO of a company with 55,000 employees...to remain nameless. Today after working with our lawyers we posted a new policy. You may not come to work wearing Nike. If you do you will be sent home. If you offend the policy twice you will be fired.


Cudos....I like it, but....Do you supply uniforms?...Shoes/boots, etc??...Like I said, I like it, but...Doesn't sound legal??...


----------



## waterman2 (Nov 8, 2016)

*nike message*

any company that hires someone to be their spokesperson and that person depicts cops as pigs will never get my money. pretty much plain and simple decision


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

the hook said:


> Cudos....I like it, but....Do you supply uniforms?...Shoes/boots, etc??...Like I said, I like it, but...Doesn't sound legal??...


It "could" be completely legal as it is legal to enforce a dress code or uniform requirement at a workplace.


----------



## waterman2 (Nov 8, 2016)

*work clothes*

I am not a lawyer, but I did own a Texas based business for almost 30 years. I was always told I could hire and fire whomever I wanted to in Texas as long as it wasn't a discrimination thing.

If someone doesn't want to go by this company's new rules for dress code then they can fire them if they want. I am guessing if they have 55,000 employees that they have a pretty strong legal team also and they make sure it is ok to do this.

I applaud them for sticking up for his beliefs. How long until someone finds out about it and tries to turn it into a big deal. Kind of like that restaurant that took pictures of the owners and Mike Pence when he ate there and then they were basically pressured or attempted to be shamed into even having anyone eat there after that.

It cracks me up that the far left want equality for all, except for when it does not agree with their agenda. I just hope and pray that America as a whole sees that the world would love to keep tearing us apart, little by little.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Nike canned his ace yesterday evening!

This guy threw away a multi million dollar career just so he could "voice his opinion". What an Idiot.
If you are lucky enough to ride the Money Train, TAKE THE MONEY & SHUT UP!!


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Pot calling the kettle black. A lot of y'all calling democrats snowflakes, and when Nike does something controversial (which they have done before), you decide to get rid of shoes you already payed for? Quintessential hypocrisy and ignorance. Nike's stock won't plummet. Their marketing team is smarter than most of us. It was strategic. I for one only buy shoes to work out in. But they have a strong black following. Jordans, Air Max, Air Force Ones, etc. It already hit a strong support on the chart and is back bullish. I don't understand the hatred towards the guy or his stance. Let me share a story:

When I was in the 4th grade, I was walking to the store to get milk for my mom. A cop cut me off on the sidewalk and pushed me against the hood and searched me. Then he questioned me and ask what I was doing and why I was in the neighborhood. I was so nervous that I ****** on myself. He then told me he better not see me again. A 4th grade kid. I need not say that I'm a black male. I've had other unpleasant encounters with law enforcement simply because I'm black. I've never committed a crime, but I've had guns pulled out on me, been searched for simple traffic stops. Most of you don't have empathy for what Kap is doing and for that simple fact alone, you criticize. Try to understand, but for some reason I feel that most of you don't even care. The first step in developing empathy is to put your own views to the side.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

jpayne said:


> Pot calling the kettle black. A lot of y'all calling democrats snowflakes, and when Nike does something controversial (which they have done before), you decide to get rid of shoes you already payed for? Quintessential hypocrisy and ignorance. Nike's stock won't plummet. Their marketing team is smarter than most of us. It was strategic. I for one only buy shoes to work out in. But they have a strong black following. Jordans, Air Max, Air Force Ones, etc. It already hit a strong support on the chart and is back bullish. I don't understand the hatred towards the guy or his stance. Let me share a story:
> 
> When I was in the 4th grade, I was walking to the store to get milk for my mom. A cop cut me off on the sidewalk and pushed me against the hood and searched me. Then he questioned me and ask what I was doing and why I was in the neighborhood. I was so nervous that I ****** on myself. He then told me he better not see me again. A 4th grade kid. I need not say that I'm a black male. I've had other unpleasant encounters with law enforcement simply because I'm black. I've never committed a crime, but I've had guns pulled out on me, been searched for simple traffic stops. Most of you don't have empathy for what Kap is doing and for that simple fact alone, you criticize. Try to understand, but for some reason I feel that most of you don't even care. The first step in developing empathy is to put your own views to the side.


And I had the same run in with a black cop in Odessa Texas last year. Whatâ€™s your point?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Timemachine said:


> Nike canned his ace yesterday evening!
> 
> This guy threw away a multi million dollar career just so he could "voice his opinion". What an Idiot.
> If you are lucky enough to ride the Money Train, TAKE THE MONEY & SHUT UP!!


Nah, he gambled and lost. He though an NFL team would give him a huge signing contract with a starting QB position. So he pulled this stunt for attention. He is for himself. POS kneeler.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

boom! said:


> And I had the same run in with a black cop in Odessa Texas last year. Whatâ€™s your point?


Nothing. You obviously don't care. 4th grade kid getting thrown on a car for no reason. SMH.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

jpayne said:


> Pot calling the kettle black. A lot of y'all calling democrats snowflakes, and when Nike does something controversial (which they have done before), you decide to get rid of shoes you already payed for? Quintessential hypocrisy and ignorance. Nike's stock won't plummet. Their marketing team is smarter than most of us. It was strategic. I for one only buy shoes to work out in. But they have a strong black following. Jordans, Air Max, Air Force Ones, etc. It already hit a strong support on the chart and is back bullish. I don't understand the hatred towards the guy or his stance. Let me share a story:
> 
> When I was in the 4th grade, I was walking to the store to get milk for my mom. A cop cut me off on the sidewalk and pushed me against the hood and searched me. Then he questioned me and ask what I was doing and why I was in the neighborhood. I was so nervous that I ****** on myself. He then told me he better not see me again. A 4th grade kid. I need not say that I'm a black male. I've had other unpleasant encounters with law enforcement simply because I'm black. I've never committed a crime, but I've had guns pulled out on me, been searched for simple traffic stops. Most of you don't have empathy for what Kap is doing and for that simple fact alone, you criticize. Try to understand, but for some reason I feel that most of you don't even care. The first step in developing empathy is to put your own views to the side.


You have the right to **** off at ill behaved cops but don't disrespect our NA and flag and don't portray all cops as pig (with your socks like Krapadick). Many cops lost their lives on the line of duty and many put their lives on the line daily. Well say that to many families of officers who were murdered/killed.


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> You have the right to **** off at ill behaved cops but don't disrespect our NA and flag.


This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

jpayne said:


> Nothing. You obviously don't care. 4th grade kid getting thrown on a car for no reason. SMH.


How about a 20 year old white girl being raped, murdered and thrown off a bridge by a cop? Why donâ€™t you care about my friend?

You are talking about bad cops, not bad veterans and all other who have sacrificed for that flag.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

BullyARed said:


> You have the right to **** off at ill behaved cops but don't disrespect our NA and flag.


Dam right BR. That dumbass CK picked the wrong stage to pull his look at me bullchit.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

jpayne said:


> Pot calling the kettle black. A lot of y'all calling democrats snowflakes, and when Nike does something controversial (which they have done before), you decide to get rid of shoes you already payed for? Quintessential hypocrisy and ignorance. Nike's stock won't plummet. Their marketing team is smarter than most of us. It was strategic. I for one only buy shoes to work out in. But they have a strong black following. Jordans, Air Max, Air Force Ones, etc. It already hit a strong support on the chart and is back bullish. I don't understand the hatred towards the guy or his stance. Let me share a story:
> 
> When I was in the 4th grade, I was walking to the store to get milk for my mom. A cop cut me off on the sidewalk and pushed me against the hood and searched me. Then he questioned me and ask what I was doing and why I was in the neighborhood. I was so nervous that I ****** on myself. He then told me he better not see me again. A 4th grade kid. I need not say that I'm a black male. I've had other unpleasant encounters with law enforcement simply because I'm black. I've never committed a crime, but I've had guns pulled out on me, been searched for simple traffic stops. Most of you don't have empathy for what Kap is doing and for that simple fact alone, you criticize. Try to understand, but for some reason I feel that most of you don't even care. The first step in developing empathy is to put your own views to the side.


This has nothing to do with Kapernick being black.

If J.J. Watt pulled the kneeling stunt and Nike glorified him for it, I'd feel the same way towards J.J. that I do Kapernick, and Nike.

Put away your race card...


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Timemachine said:


> Nike canned his ace yesterday evening!
> 
> This guy threw away a multi million dollar career just so he could "voice his opinion". What an Idiot.
> If you are lucky enough to ride the Money Train, TAKE THE MONEY & SHUT UP!!


??? Canned Kaepernick?


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Point taken


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Texashookset said:


> ??? Canned Kaepernick?


I read an article on Yahoo last night but cannot find any reference to it today. Puzzeling.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Bocephus said:


> This has nothing to do with Kapernick being black.
> 
> If J.J. Watt pulled the kneeling stunt and Nike glorified him for it, I'd feel the same way towards J.J. that I do Kapernick, and Nike.
> 
> Put away your race card...


100% correct. The idea that kneeling during the National Anthem is black behavior is, in itself, racist. If athletes want to protest, fine. Just don't do it during the National Anthem. It really isn't that difficult.

And for the record, people aren't calling Democrats "snowflakes". They are calling snowflakes "snowflakes". Show me a person crying and demanding a safe space, and I'll show you a snowflake. I don't care how they vote.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Texashookset said:


> ??? Canned Kaepernick?


You sure about that?


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)

its a marketing ploy so who cares. if you get your panties all wadded up over it then thats a you problem


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't like his White half either.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> This has nothing to do with Kapernick being black.
> 
> If J.J. Watt pulled the kneeling stunt and Nike glorified him for it, I'd feel the same way towards J.J. that I do Kapernick, and Nike.
> 
> Put away your race card...


Which creates the Catch-22.....JJ and a bunch didnâ€™t protest. Do I watch something my family and I have enjoyed all our lives or do I quit because of a few kneelers? Ima go with JJ and the good bunch for now....


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

jpayne said:


> Let me share a story:
> 
> When I was in the 4th grade, I was walking to the store to get milk for my mom. A cop cut me off on the sidewalk and pushed me against the hood and searched me. Then he questioned me and ask what I was doing and why I was in the neighborhood. I was so nervous that I ****** on myself. He then told me he better not see me again. A 4th grade kid. I need not say that I'm a black male. I've had other unpleasant encounters with law enforcement simply because I'm black. I've never committed a crime, but I've had guns pulled out on me, been searched for simple traffic stops. Most of you don't have empathy for what Kap is doing and for that simple fact alone, you criticize. Try to understand, but for some reason I feel that most of you don't even care. The first step in developing empathy is to put your own views to the side.


My grandfather wasn't allowed to go to school, because he was an Indian. (He refused to say Native American.) With the logic of a six year-old child, he decided it was because he didn't have shoes. So he found some black substance and painted his feet with it, and nearly died from what they called "blood poisoning". We have a letter that his mother wrote him (as an adult) telling him not to come back to Oklahoma "because there is trouble between our people and the whites".

My grandfather used to say, "Anyone who goes looking for an excuse can find one - don't even bother telling me yours." He served his country proudly in WWI in the Cavalry. He got kicked in the chest while shoeing a horse, and wound up contracting the tuberculosis that eventually killed him. I don't know what happened to who in the fourth grade. It doesn't matter. If you can't bring yourself to honor the flag, and the people who have served it, then I won't support you. It really is just that simple.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/ratings-way-down-for-nfl-opener/ar-BBMZWt8?ocid=ientp
Ratings way down for NFL opener which was way down from year before and before that.

What Nike did was force avg people to make a statement w/ their friggin shoes on which side of the aisle they stand. That's how ludicrous it's become.

Payne - I truly hope that what you experienced is becoming a thing of the past. I know cops and most have served in the military where they were elbow to elbow with blacks with no issues. But when they get into the civilian world it changes and not for the better. Many feel targeted by them ie BLM just as the blacks feel targeted. One big giant circle cluster.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

JMO! They should of stopped CK from kneeling to our flag the first time he did it. Its not right and never will be right. Its not something you want Americans to see.
To me if they won't stop it. 
I will by not supporting the NFL or Nike. If we keep supporting them it will tear our country apart and already has. 
I don't believe one thing CK says he's a looser in my book.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

MarkU said:


> I don't like his White half either.


Agreed. That white trash piece of **** needs to be drug behind a truck.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

The POS liberal MSM had a lot to do with this POS. If they just ignored this kneeler from beginning.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

jpayne said:


> Pot calling the kettle black. A lot of y'all calling democrats snowflakes, and when Nike does something controversial (which they have done before), you decide to get rid of shoes you already payed for? Quintessential hypocrisy and ignorance. Nike's stock won't plummet. Their marketing team is smarter than most of us. It was strategic. I for one only buy shoes to work out in. But they have a strong black following. Jordans, Air Max, Air Force Ones, etc. It already hit a strong support on the chart and is back bullish. I don't understand the hatred towards the guy or his stance. Let me share a story:
> 
> When I was in the 4th grade, I was walking to the store to get milk for my mom. A cop cut me off on the sidewalk and pushed me against the hood and searched me. Then he questioned me and ask what I was doing and why I was in the neighborhood. I was so nervous that I ****** on myself. He then told me he better not see me again. A 4th grade kid. I need not say that I'm a black male. I've had other unpleasant encounters with law enforcement simply because I'm black. I've never committed a crime, but I've had guns pulled out on me, been searched for simple traffic stops. Most of you don't have empathy for what Kap is doing and for that simple fact alone, you criticize. _Try to understand, but for some reason I feel that most of you don't even care. The first step in developing empathy is to put your own views to the side._


Therein lies a big problem that may never be resolved. Bad things happen to good people all the time. No rhyme, no reason. For one part of the population, EVERY bad thing that happens to them is due to the color of their skin. No other segment of the population feels that way. No other segment instinctively, and without fail, plays that card. It is a crutch that can't be denied, only discarded.

So I suggest you follow your own advice... "put your own views to the side" and refuse to ever again think that, when something bad happens to you, it's due to the color of your skin.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, I have no empathy for any race that kneels to their country's flag. I was taught to stand up for our flag and if you watch the NFL most are standing for the NA but staring down on a game they paid big bucks to watch and only to see the players kneeling. 
Seems ridiculous to me.
If you gave me tickets to an NFL game I'd throw them away.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

jpayne said:


> Pot calling the kettle black. A lot of y'all calling democrats snowflakes, and when Nike does something controversial (which they have done before), you decide to get rid of shoes you already payed for? Quintessential hypocrisy and ignorance. Nike's stock won't plummet. Their marketing team is smarter than most of us. It was strategic. I for one only buy shoes to work out in. But they have a strong black following. Jordans, Air Max, Air Force Ones, etc. It already hit a strong support on the chart and is back bullish. I don't understand the hatred towards the guy or his stance. Let me share a story:
> 
> When I was in the 4th grade, I was walking to the store to get milk for my mom. A cop cut me off on the sidewalk and pushed me against the hood and searched me. Then he questioned me and ask what I was doing and why I was in the neighborhood. I was so nervous that I ****** on myself. He then told me he better not see me again. A 4th grade kid. I need not say that I'm a black male. I've had other unpleasant encounters with law enforcement simply because I'm black. I've never committed a crime, but I've had guns pulled out on me, been searched for simple traffic stops. Most of you don't have empathy for what Kap is doing and for that simple fact alone, you criticize. Try to understand, but for some reason I feel that most of you don't even care. The first step in developing empathy is to put your own views to the side.


Nobody is saying that you have to like or even respect the police. That has nothing to do with the issue. Kap could make travel plans and protest in front of every single police station, he can wear his pig socks, he can blare some NWA f the police up and down main street every afternoon but don't disrespect the nations anthem and flag. The issue is disrespecting the country, there is plenty of other methods to promote your cause using the anthem or the flag is not it.

The time during the anthem is for showing respect to the country that gives us all so much and to pay homage to those that have served. It should really be the time for us all to put our differences aside and stand together for the common good.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I have an apology to make. 

I had a PM exchange with JPayne. I still don't like these guys making their statement during our National Anthem. But I heard his point, and I can't deny the truth in a lot of it. I've read his comments here for a long time, and he's always been a good, level-headed guy. I don't have any reason to doubt his story.

The thought of a child being treated that way by a policeman turns my stomach. But think about being a parent, and not feeling like you can stand up for your own child in a situation like that. 

I don't like Kaepernick, and I'm not going to start. I don't like Nike's virtue signaling, and I think anyone should be able to see that the discussion is all about how much money they will make or lose with this campaign. But a story coming from a guy I have a history with carries some weight. I was too quick to dismiss him, and I was wrong for doing that.

I was already sick of most professional sports, because they got into bed with a lot of causes I don't agree with, and they don't seem to have any belief in personal accountability. But I have personal accountability, too. So, JPayne, my apologies. We agree on way more things than we disagree on. And I can back you, even if I can't back kneeling during the Anthem. 

I guess that and a buck will get you a cup of coffee - but not at Starbucks.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

pocjetty said:


> I have an apology to make.
> 
> I had a PM exchange with JPayne. I still don't like these guys making their statement during our National Anthem. But I heard his point, and I can't deny the truth in a lot of it. I've read his comments here for a long time, and he's always been a good, level-headed guy. I don't have any reason to doubt his story.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Nike*



Charlie in TX said:


> Isn't that what skywagon did? It is ok for Nike to push a political agenda but not SW's company. Because SW's company's policy ****** you off it must be a ****ty company. What does the ad say? Stand for something even if it means sacrificing everything. If someone that works for SW company doesn't like the requirements, they can move on.


There are a bunch of hypocrites here. According to the original poster his company didnâ€™t change their policy until Nike came out with the ad. Sure if the employees donâ€™t like it they can go work someplace else. At the same time people can boycott his company and the product they sell, itâ€™s a two way street.

Whatâ€™s funny in all this is that people are throwing away and burning stuff they all ready paid for. Thatâ€™s really showing Nike!
The hypocrite in them fail to realize that Kaeperick was not just signed by Nike, he has been a Nike employee since his rookie year in 2011. He was a Nike employee while he was sporting the pig socks, the same time you were prancing around town in your Nike shoes.

Again, I donâ€™t support Kaepernick or anything he stands for. I think he started this entire mess just call attention away from his inability to play football at a high level. As far as Nike goes, I donâ€™t agree with using Kaeperick the way they did but thatâ€™s their right just like it is for you not to buy their products.

If Ford came out with an ad with Kaepernick in it, just curious as to how many of you would burn your F-250!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I thought this was spot on!


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

gater said:


> Whatâ€™s funny in all this is that people are throwing away and burning stuff they all ready paid for. Thatâ€™s really showing Nike!
> The hypocrite in them fail to realize that Kaeperick was not just signed by Nike, he has been a Nike employee since his rookie year in 2011. He was a Nike employee while he was sporting the pig socks, the same time you were prancing around town in your Nike shoes.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

jpayne said:


> Pot calling the kettle black. A lot of y'all calling democrats snowflakes, and when Nike does something controversial (which they have done before), you decide to get rid of shoes you already payed for? Quintessential hypocrisy and ignorance. Nike's stock won't plummet. Their marketing team is smarter than most of us. It was strategic. I for one only buy shoes to work out in. But they have a strong black following. Jordans, Air Max, Air Force Ones, etc. It already hit a strong support on the chart and is back bullish. I don't understand the hatred towards the guy or his stance. Let me share a story:
> 
> When I was in the 4th grade, I was walking to the store to get milk for my mom. A cop cut me off on the sidewalk and pushed me against the hood and searched me. Then he questioned me and ask what I was doing and why I was in the neighborhood. I was so nervous that I ****** on myself. He then told me he better not see me again. A 4th grade kid. I need not say that I'm a black male. I've had other unpleasant encounters with law enforcement simply because I'm black. I've never committed a crime, but I've had guns pulled out on me, been searched for simple traffic stops. Most of you don't have empathy for what Kap is doing and for that simple fact alone, you criticize. Try to understand, but for some reason I feel that most of you don't even care. The first step in developing empathy is to put your own views to the side.


4th grade...you're 32, so that would be about 23 years ago? I WILL say that a LOT has changed over the years. Racism is NO WHERE near what it was in 1960 or 1970 or even 1980. There's ZERO excuse for harassment of any citizen, let alone a 9 year old. I WILL say that the way children are raised today is MUCH different than when I was younger as well. I was taught to respect the police and my elders. Most of the confrontations that have been in the national spotlight have been the result of a thug refusing direct orders to comply and it becomes suicide by cop when they go for a cop's gun, put the police and the community at risk etc. Whole towns have been burned, businesses have been destroyed on the myth that police brutality is rampant. This is NOT a police problem, nor is it a race problem...it is a culture problem. We have a whole culture of people who jump to conclusions, refuse to look at facts and statistics and who truly believe their own nonsense. Kaepernick is the epitome of hypocrisy. He was raised by a white family (who also disagree with his antics), became a multi-millionaire playing football, lost his starting job and then became a pariah to half of America by openly disrespecting the anthem and the flag. It IS his right to protest however it is NOT his right to do it on company time. If Roger Goodell had even an ounce of testosterone in his tiny whimpish body, he'd have simply shut it down the same way he shut down the Cowboys using an altered uniform to pay tribute to the police in Dallas. Kaepernick has NOT started a conversation...you do THAT by actually getting people together. What he did was to pour gasoline on an extremely tiny flame and turn it into a raging inferno. People don't communicate when they're angry. THAT is what's happening. First Obama divided the nation by demonizing the police and now Kaepernick has further divided it. I don't care if you're white, black, purple or green....there are a MILLION ways to protest without disrespecting the flag and anthem. You get offended at a rebel flag or a confederate statue that to some southerners simply represents southern pride, yet we're not allowed to be offended when you disrespect the US flag and anthem? Something smells bad about that double standard.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

gater said:


> There are a bunch of hypocrites here. According to the original poster his company didnâ€™t change their policy until Nike came out with the ad. Sure if the employees donâ€™t like it they can go work someplace else. At the same time people can boycott his company and the product they sell, itâ€™s a two way street.
> 
> Whatâ€™s funny in all this is that people are throwing away and burning stuff they all ready paid for. Thatâ€™s really showing Nike!
> The hypocrite in them fail to realize that Kaeperick was not just signed by Nike, he has been a Nike employee since his rookie year in 2011. He was a Nike employee while he was sporting the pig socks, the same time you were prancing around town in your Nike shoes.
> ...


I've driven Ford for years but I'd start driving Dodge or Chevy in a heartbeat and trade my Ford if they became as anti American as Nike


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

gater said:


> There are a bunch of hypocrites here. According to the original poster his company didnâ€™t change their policy until Nike came out with the ad. Sure if the employees donâ€™t like it they can go work someplace else. At the same time people can boycott his company and the product they sell, itâ€™s a two way street.
> 
> Whatâ€™s funny in all this is that people are throwing away and burning stuff they all ready paid for. Thatâ€™s really showing Nike!
> The hypocrite in them fail to realize that Kaeperick was not just signed by Nike, he has been a Nike employee since his rookie year in 2011. He was a Nike employee while he was sporting the pig socks, the same time you were prancing around town in your Nike shoes.
> ...


Burn it?, no. Itâ€™s a $$,$$$ truck, not a $80 pair of pos tennis shoes. And yes if they were dumb enough to sponsor that worthless idiot then yes, Iâ€™d go to Dodge or the 3/4 ton diesel Tundra.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

That awkward moment when they were supporting planned parenthood.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Taya kyle has said it best so far.

http://patrioticexpress.com/america...ence-goes-directly-after-nike-and-kaepernick/


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

I wonder if the whole kaepernick stunt is just a way to keep his name in the headlines not about any social justice. He was turning into a mediocre quarterback that was destined to be a bounced around back-up.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

BBCAT said:


> I wonder if the whole kaepernick stunt is just a way to keep his name in the headlines not about any social justice. He was turning into a mediocre quarterback that was destined to be a bounced around back-up.


I wonder if Nike execs sold their stock before the ad campaign became public, then reinvested after it dropped.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> I wonder if Nike execs sold their stock before the ad campaign became public, then reinvested after it dropped.


Bingo! Winner here!!!


----------



## Trick84 (Aug 20, 2017)

how to safely burn from NIKE


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Watching the pre-show of the Texans and saw this commercial.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Lol


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

^^^. Must better than "My Pillow"!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dammm son.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

That T-short is almost too small...


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nope. Itâ€™s about 1 1/2â€ to long.


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

Way more fitting 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

